# Anzeige von Umlauten in Dateinamen auf der Konsole

## mondauge

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit der Anzeige von Sonderzeichen (auch ä ö ü) in der Konsole. Der Consolefont ist in der /etc/rc.conf auf default8x16 eingestellt. Das hab ich jetzt mal auf lat9w-16 umgestellt und wenn ich dann das Consolefont skript neu lade, dann kommt diese Fehlermeldung:

```
putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument
```

kann jemand von euch damit was anfangen?

schöne Grüße

andi

----------

## Fibbs

Hi!

Bin zwar nicht so der Crack, was man bei CONSOLEFONT alles eintragen kann und sollte, aber der Localization-Guide unter sagt da was von lat0-16, damit funktioniert es auch auf sämtlichen meiner gentoo-Kisten hier einwandfrei!

----------

## kitano

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Der Consolefont ist in der /etc/rc.conf auf default8x16 eingestellt. Das hab ich jetzt mal auf lat9w-16 umgestellt und wenn ich dann das Consolefont skript neu lade, dann kommt diese Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument
> ```
> ...

 

bei mir steht der CONSOLEFONT noch auf default8x16 und ich habe trotzdem diese fehlermeldung. evtl haben die zwei sachen nichts miteinander zu tun...

kitano

----------

## toskala

machst du so:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.13 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $
> ...

 

lat0-12 ist aber kleine schrift, lat0-16 ist gleich gross wie vorher, dann klappen auch die umlaute

----------

## <silent>

Hi

 *Quote:*   

> putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument
> 
> 

 

Ich vermute mal du verwendest fbsplash. Bei mir kommt dieser Fehler auch wenn ich mit dem Bootimage boote, 

drücke ich jedoch <F2> nachdem das Image angezeigt wird, kommt dieser Fehler nicht mehr. 

Nur habe ich leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.

Silent

----------

## mondauge

Hi  :Smile: 

danke für den Tipp, silent, aber ich verwende kein fbsplash oder sonstiges  :Smile:  Außerdem hatte ich das Problem vor über einem Jahr und weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nimmer, wie sich das dann behoben hat  :Very Happy: 

mondauge

----------

## deejay

so sieht die rc.conf bei mir aus (ausschnitt)

Und die Umalute funktionieren in der Konsole  :Wink: 

Gruß

DeEJaY

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.29 2004/10/19 00:03:41 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree  

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

#KEYMAP="us"

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.

# If you set it to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT

# and KEYMAP

UNICODE="no"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the  

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use 

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consolet
```

----------

## <silent>

@mondauge

Sorry, ich have vermutlich einen Zeitprung von 1 Jahr gemacht. Hat einfach dazugepaßt.

Silent

----------

## Master-Romeo

hallöchen zusammen,

hab die selbe situation wie SILENT ! das Splash bricht deshlab ab, man könnte zwar einstellen, dass er den Fehler übersieht, aber mir is lieber da ist erst gar kein Fehlern  :Wink: 

@deejay: in Meiner rc.conf ist folgendes erst gar nicht enthalten:

```
# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console. 

 # If you set it to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT 

 # and KEYMAP 

 

 UNICODE="no" 
```

könnte es daran liegen ??? Irgendeine andere version von irgendwas ???

gentoo 2004.3 stage3 dev-gentoo-r9

danke schonmal, geh mit auf Zeitreise ... auf gehts Dr. Brown & Einstein !

----------

## deejay

hi,

die Configs haben sich bei einigen Updates wieder mal verändert. (etc-update)

Dabei hat sich auch die rc.conf geändert. Das mit dem Unicode und so weiter steht jetzt in einer anderen Config, kann jetzt aber nicht genau sagen in welcher. Kannst es ja auch immer sehen, wenn du etc-update ausführst, welche änderungen er durchführt an der Datei.....

----------

